# Vision 20-20, how's it going?



## LostAgain (Apr 17, 2007)

I remember from my visit that Vision 20-20 was a big thing. As the year 2020 is now only thirteen years away it would be interesting to hear how people living there feel it is going. 

Is it achieving its ambitions?
Is it making a difference to normal peoples' lives?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been in Penang for a while, checking it out as a retirement destination, and I have seen nothing about Vision 20-20. Perhaps it is an idea that died. That was the program to be a first world country by 2020, right?


----------



## Malaysiana (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vision 2020 may be in peril*



synthia said:


> I've been in Penang for a while, checking it out as a retirement destination, and I have seen nothing about Vision 20-20. Perhaps it is an idea that died. That was the program to be a first world country by 2020, right?



Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad, the architect of Vision 2020, was quoted as saying in the Star, a leading Malaysian newspeaper of Friday December 12, 2008 that he felt that Malaysia cannot achieve the goal to be a developed nation with only 11 years to go. This is due to the many crises that came Malaysia’s way, such as the 1998 Asian currency crisis, domestic political upheavals and the current global financial meltdown.


----------

